# Wood in Eagle Source



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

How was the run besides the drama. I was looking at my virgin run up there since it is finally running. Hope you find your paddle!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Word on the street is a crew removed the log yesterday. Good work boys.

COUNT


----------



## Craig Cardella (Jan 21, 2004)

COUNT said:


> Word on the street is a crew removed the log yesterday. Good work boys.
> 
> COUNT


We ran the stream Saturday around noon and the wood was still there. Very bad position in the run out of the first rapid, which is very busy. If that wood is still there it could kill you. The only other wood was at the end of the run in some meadows - easy to hike around


----------

